# Hummingbirds



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A couple of hummingbirds that I've photographed recently at our feeder.



















The other photos are on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_chambers/sets/72157624961885036/


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome Jim!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Great pics! Love the detail.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

fantastic shots!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

hodad66 said:


> fantastic shots!!


Thanks! Our hummingbirds have returned for the summer, and I hope to get some more photography of them this year.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing!  I can't even photograph my kids without messing up the shots.

I'm trying again this year to lure hummingbirds to my yard, but so far, I haven't been able to do it.  I'd say that it was because there are none in Detroit, but my friend seems to have no problem getting them.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> I'm trying again this year to lure hummingbirds to my yard, but so far, I haven't been able to do it. I'd say that it was because there are none in Detroit, but my friend seems to have no problem getting them.


Hummingbirds migrate to Central America for the winter, then fly back north in the spring. Detroit is far enough north that they may still be returning. They're kind of spread out when they return - my sister in south Atlanta was seeing them a couple of weeks before we saw them here on the north side of town.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Had one in my garden around 3pm today, up here in Ontario, a fair bit north of Detroit. He/she zipped by me and away to visit the neighbour's cow barn, then came back and spent some time at the feeder about six feet from where I was reading. The cat slept through it all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sit on our front porch about eight feet from the feeder. Once they get used to seeing me there, they're not very sklittish.


----------

